# Ever found anything weird in your Skyline?



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I found a big willy style will smith CD in Stereo,

and in the boot, deep down in the rear arch, a little japanese golfing flag, and pencil 

that and a battery leak


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

**** and them little beads, hate those beads took ages to get rid of them

K


----------



## D-J (Apr 28, 2004)

I thought it was a requirement of every Japanese auction house that they pour a handful of Yen down the back of each seat before selling a car?

 

DJ


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Nothing interesting in mine 

Well - unless you count finding N1 turbos that the previous owner didn't know about


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I had beads and a Cyndi Lauper (WTF???) tape jammed in the broken Nakamichi head unit. Strange choice in music for a T04R external gate R32.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Loads of things;

Japanese road map,
Bizarre jap pop cd,
Solar powered air freshner,
Sega Japanese racing horse toy....

.....I could go on and on.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

what are these beads??

c'mon AJ, more, any schoolgirls used panties lol


----------



## Chris_Lacey (Aug 5, 2003)

A couple of craft knives (in the engine bay!), a Japanese Magic the Gathering card, HKS FCD (disconnected).


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> what are these beads??
> 
> c'mon AJ, more, any schoolgirls used panties lol


I suppose you would want soiled ones. Sorry I cant oblige, but Miguel is starting up a business selling 2nd hand bits, so maybe he could help you?


----------



## D-J (Apr 28, 2004)

> I suppose you would want soiled ones. Sorry I cant oblige, but Miguel is starting up a business selling 2nd hand bits, so maybe he could help you?


    

They have vending machines over there for that...

DJ


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

in the supra, yeah....

A few business cars etc, a can of coffee, a wierd bug thing (dead) under the plug cover


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Photos in a slot of the sun visor of the previous owner in the car!!!
Think I'll leave some of myself thrashing car for the next owner


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

this thread is brilliant!

Adam, did you keep your weird bug? Don't suppose you showed Fee? lol


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

I found a gold card , and a new unused parking permit.some yen but no beads lol.
My friend found the biggest spider ever in his front top suspension mount, I think he posted pic of it on here a while ago.Creeped me right out .


----------



## Willdatsun (Aug 7, 2004)

found some horrible pink window tint film , air fresner granule things in the ashtrays, and a empty bottle of either medicine or drink under the seat, not sure, can't read Japanese!


----------



## hissingsyd (Nov 4, 2003)

finding weird things in my car is a regular occurance - only last saturday found the misses in the passenger seat and just try keeping the offspring out!!


----------



## Spooky (Aug 12, 2004)

hissingsyd said:


> finding weird things in my car is a regular occurance - only last saturday found the misses in the passenger seat and just try keeping the offspring out!!


No need to worry till you find the misses in the OTHER seat  
Same deal some Yen and buisiness cards in ma old prelude wich was bizzare as it was a UK car  
Spooks


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Found one of those little dispensers you used to put sherbert sweets into and click the head back to deliver a sweet 
Also found a nismo lighter and a piece of chewing gum stuck to the carpet in the boot!!!!!
Nice i thought
JAY


----------



## Mr "C" (Oct 12, 2003)

A golf ball in the inner rear wing with the name "Shige" written
on it , also a pair of sock's! no panties!!! but the next owner might
find some!!!


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*THINGS FOUND IN CAR*

Jap *** buts, jap sweety wrappers, still looking for a hidden stash of money or knickers!!


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Haven't dug under the rear seats but will have a look. The only legacy from the japanese owner is adhesive on various bits of dashboard where he obviously felt the need to glue g-meters, calculators, kenwood food processors and any other electric gizmo that he deemed neccessary to enhance the skyline experience
I do need the large revcounter though with 1500watt halogen bulb shit light. As shown on a thread the othe day, i modded my scorpio to get that jap feeling in it. The missus said it was a waste of a paper plate...i disagree
http://www.btinternet.com/~pointless.engineering/skyline/r34r32/latestmod.jpg


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

i found, 1 pair of pliers, 2 screwdrivers, a spool of wire, about 200 electrical connectors, some strange japanese leaflets, 2 jap credit cards, 4 pens and a couple of yen. Oh yeah and about 1 1/2 inches of water inside the rear quaterpanel !!

RICH S


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

Oh forgot the cup holder from the centre console, and the plastic cover for the rear wiper motor, they were pushed down inside the rear quater too .

RICH S


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

turboslippers said:


> Haven't dug under the rear seats but will have a look. The only legacy from the japanese owner is adhesive on various bits of dashboard where he obviously felt the need to glue g-meters, calculators, kenwood food processors and any other electric gizmo that he deemed neccessary to enhance the skyline experience
> I do need the large revcounter though with 1500watt halogen bulb shit light. As shown on a thread the othe day, i modded my scorpio to get that jap feeling in it. The missus said it was a waste of a paper plate...i disagree
> http://www.btinternet.com/~pointless.engineering/skyline/r34r32/latestmod.jpg


PMSL!!!   Very good mate


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

hmm, rear seats, how do they come up then? might find a small filipino boy under there!


----------



## plisken (May 26, 2004)

Without lowering the tone...  

How many of you, if you found knickers, would sniff them?

LOL


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

OH! Plllllleeeeeaase....it´s getting sideways now  

Ok, who would?!


----------



## Matt_r34 (Aug 18, 2004)

it wasnt in my skyline, but when i gto my rx7 there was a jap porn mag under the seat )


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

lol @ the porn. i bet you still have it 


someone explain the bead thing!


----------



## D-J (Apr 28, 2004)

Is there something we should know about RX7 owners?

 

DJ


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

Found a phone card underneath the gearshifter from Sept 1993 so that gives me a good idea of the actual date of manufacture!


----------



## Skip (Apr 4, 2003)

I found a map of a japanese town (how cool is japanese paper, its like rice paper!), a rubber mallet and a Japanese Shell petrol coupon booklet all stuffed down under the jack in the rear inner wing..


----------



## AWoL (May 6, 2004)

About 7 litres of water in the boot and water, gravel and crap in the rear wing panel, I might have a ferret behind the seats and see what comes out. just hope I don't put my hands in anything unsavoury  

I did find some sort of Japanese wooden good luck/religious totem with script on it under the seat of my Jap import Kawasaki Eliminator.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

are the rear seats removable?

i've not looked in the drivers wing yet!!!!


----------



## AWoL (May 6, 2004)

nah, just had a poke about, you can't really lose stuff down the back ones, I did just find a nut I lost from the rear light cluster tho'!


----------



## hiroboy (Jul 26, 2004)

In my last Jap import, I found a 50 yen coin, umbrella, smelly beads and BIG dead bugs.


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

Nothing too exciting in the Skyline just a couple of touchup sticks, one black one white for a grey car, lol! in the Carlton (3000GSi) I found a kids painting massive thing like you to at playschool behind the dashboard when that came out.


----------



## GeorgeBush (Feb 27, 2004)

I found a japanese lighter and a japanese hand fan with instructions on it for lighting a fire.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I found some Yen shrapnel & a wierd card thing that I have no idea what it does 

Other than that - nothing  I feel neglected!


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

A bottle of what looked like apple juice,weird gold parking ticket wedged between the window and dash plus those lovely yellow and black chequered floor mats which look like they were made from camels pubic hair


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

scorchio69 said:


> A bottle of what looked like apple juice,weird gold parking ticket wedged between the window and dash plus those lovely yellow and black chequered floor mats which look like they were made from camels pubic hair



LMFAO!!!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

My girlfriend  

Oh shit I hope she doesnt see this.....


----------



## AranH (Mar 2, 2003)

*Found in my Janspeed GTR*

My R32 GTR has been in the uk since new (1990). So nothing wierd and Japanese I'm afraid.

some golf tees
three CDs: Gomez, Catatonia ad Dire Straits.

All found down in the rear quarters, behind the boot trim.

oh yeah, and a knackered wheel brace. Good job I discovered this before I got a flat tyre.

I had a mate once who supposedly removed the speedo from an old Cavalier to wind the miles back a bit. When he took the speedo apart he found a folded up bit of paper. He unfolded it and on the paper it said: Oh no, Not again!

Quality!

Oh yeah, and my parents once had an old Austin Princess 2200HLS that had sheep shit under the rear seats. Nice!


----------



## RaceBreed (Aug 21, 2004)

Found in my boot:

- condoms (not used  )
- tablets (viagra??)
- sun glasses
- set of new bulbs

RaceBreed


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Years back a friend of mine bought a Granada Scorpio (One of the first models not the froggy one) it was a nice ar all leather etc... Paid £1000 for it. After a while one of the leather reclining seats in the back stopped working... So being the inquisative bloke he was he took the seats out to get to the switch and motor... He found an envelope with exactlly £1000 in it!!! LOL!!! Boy was he a lucky git! AND he repaired the seat too... The car was also a bargain as it flew through 3 MOTs without ANY work!!! Nice...

I have heard of ppl getting huge bugs under the spark plug cover as well as someone importig a car and under the seats were some kitchen knives...


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Picked up 3 GTR's today.

In one I found, an industrial winch, a bunch of lights and a wing mirror for a lorry and a bunch of windscreen wiper arms?!?  

In another I found a silver shower cap that neatly packs away into a little bag.  

What are the Japs like?!!?!?  

Ant.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Never found anything wierd in mine - but when my oil cooler went tits up and it went to Abbey for a new one, the guys found about four foot of coiled up braided hose plumbed into the old oil cooler and bundled into the front airdam. Whoever fitted it probably didn't have a decent tool for cutting braided hosing!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

A year and a bit on, and so many new members and imported cars.

So, found anything WEIRD in your Skyline? (get inside the passenger side rear wheelarch/jack storage area)??


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Best thread I have read in years!

Last year a mechanic and I were testing out a supercharged Toyota Celsior in Japan before putting it on a ship to send to a friend in the UK. It had been sitting in a grassy lot in Hokkaido for some time. There was a painted fingernail on the front seat. Anyway the mechanic opens the passenger door to get out and a poisonous centipede about 7" long starts poking out of a hole in the body by the front hinge. 

He screams and I dive for it, but it backed inside before I could whack it. So we shut the door and sent it to the UK as is! Caveat Emptor!!! :smokin:


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

Not so weird, but there was a paintbrush and a nismo gear stick sticker in the driver door pocket. A ticket from some theme park in the passenger door. And loads of transfers/stickers for Work wheels in the glove compartment. Obviously the previous owner removed the wheels and the nismo gear knob when selling it, but left those stickers in to torment me!  Haven't checked under the seats yet.


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

i found the wierdest thing in my old Supra

it was a Centipide type bug caught in the rear light, dont know how it got there but it was one mean looking mother!


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

AWoL said:


> I might have a ferret behind the seats.


That'd be a first. Be careful it doesn't bite you!


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

moz said:


> Not so weird, but there was a paintbrush and a nismo gear stick sticker in the driver door pocket. A ticket from some theme park in the passenger door. And loads of transfers/stickers for Work wheels in the glove compartment. Obviously the previous owner removed the wheels and the nismo gear knob when selling it, but left those stickers in to torment me!  Haven't checked under the seats yet.


Get looking under them seats! You never know, there may ne a very, very small set of Works wheels hiding under there!!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

I found a japenese card in the ashtray .. little sealed plastic thing with Japanese script .. I'm worried about having it translated incase it says some like 'Curse all who drive this car' .. plus found my right rear quarter full of sand, tools and gravel (I guess they didn't have a hoover so brushed all the crap down the side !!!)

I'm going to pull up the rear seats and see what I find .. can't wait.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Some Japanese coins, a clip on mirror with pictures of the family that owned it prior to me and the remnants a dead bird in the engine


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Nothing special in my old R32 but on my current daily ride Honda Accord Sedan V6 I found a living long dark snake (in Thailand)    Luckily not dangerous  Imagine that's feckin scary, shocking! I have no idea how it got in to the back seat of my car.. The funny is I notice this snake while I was refueling the car in a gasstation


----------



## SimonM (May 19, 2004)

I found the usual assortment of Japanese coins, parking tickets, a maglite torch, and in the rear wing under the jack was a Japanese porn video. 

Picture is crap though because it's NTSC and won't play properly on PAL VCRs.


----------



## floatindolphin (Aug 17, 2004)

I found a Biltz Dump Valve rolling round in the boot.



In my lovely new Ford Escort 1.6lx (with a sunroof) I found a f'ing hoooooooge Moth in the air vent. shat myself when I blew it out!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

SimonM said:


> I found the usual assortment of Japanese coins, parking tickets, a maglite torch, and in the rear wing under the jack was a Japanese porn video.
> 
> Picture is crap though because it's NTSC and won't play properly on PAL VCRs.



not weird, but i think your winning on points


----------



## pdrobbo (Mar 18, 2004)

i found these in the boot of my black '32


Along with a PS2 a jvc stereo 2 plastic umbrellas and a wallet with various cards in it .......
And in the white '32 , the original coil overs in the boot , some of the afore mentioned plastic beads in the ash trays and the some of the weirdest looking miniture stuffed toys i have ever seen


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

I havent' had a chance to inspect everything, but in the minidisc player was a minidisc with strange jap music, but the jap guy was singing in english lol!

Also found I found Yen shrapnel .. about it so far.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Reminds me. When I bought my drift machine in Tokyo a couple of years ago the previous owner actually handed me all the minidiscs in the car and said to keep them. Happy to have you listen and be converted??? Or turning over a new leaf, goodbye car and the music that went in it? 

The coloured beads are impregnated with scent... fragrancy pills, to overcome ashtray odours, lingering mines, etc. If you rub them together you can still get some of their original odour back, even 10 years down the road.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Wierdo Japs.. Funny tho


----------



## issking (Aug 10, 2005)

I found a planet of the apes figure glued to a blue bottle top, a pair of black leather gloves with SKYLINE embroided in that are way too small for my hands and a saxaphone mood music cd in the boot changer. 
It must be a Japanese custom to leave you a little present


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

When I imported the black R33 GTS I found a japanese condom in the pocket on the back of the driver´s seat 


and when I imported the R32 GTR that I have now...I found a japanese sandwitch bag and some japanese stuff....


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Part of a sprocket set in the engine bay on the gtr.

Screw driver in engine bay of my last subaru!


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

I found a screwdriver in my fuel tank


----------



## ProjectBlue (Nov 2, 2005)

Nothing in the GTT but in:

a BMW 320i there was a spliff in the drivers door pocket. Very nearly unfunny as when I said WTF? and pulled it out to see what it was I was driving behind plod! Nearly got whiplash from doing the comedy double take 

In a Range Rover I found a (live) 9mm round. Looks like the previous owner (listed on the V5 as Mr S.A S of Hereford) wasn't all that careful :smokin: 


Good thread btw.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

I had some Manga cartoon discs behind the rear seats....


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

> Photos in a slot of the sun visor of the previous owner in the car!!!
> Think I'll leave some of myself thrashing car for the next owner


from 1st page---sounds like a good idea.

In mine, just the usual parking tickets and some maps to who knows where.
No money, just certificates and manuals to every aftermarket item installed in the car, with original receipts.


----------



## car32 (Oct 12, 2003)

found lots of golfing cards,t's 1ball,nismo brake pads,some other jap papers and more than one dead thing with more than 4 legs,recently had to fix a window on a 33gts and found a hairbrush in the door


----------



## Nismo LM LTD (Feb 16, 2005)

beads
coins
a hair brush and hair clip 
hardcore dance CD
Hip Hop CD
a pen
japanese book

anyone want the clip and brush? lol


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

I thought those stinky beads were put in by the guy I bought the car from in England. So it seems he never removed them in the 6 months it was there before I bought it. In fact, they're still there, I really should clear them out.  The smell is much better than Wunderbaums though.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

my car had been in the uk for 3 years before i bought it, and i still found that stuff!!


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

mad japanese rock style music cd

the flare

some playstation coins

japanese bubblegum

but no spare parts


----------



## vmackie (Oct 5, 2001)

One the same theme as ProjectBlue & the 9mm round, my (UK) R33 had (rather worringly) half a dozen live shotgun cartridges and a few small shackles in the spare wheel well.!!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Here's one of the centipedes*

If the piccie will upload happily!  If there's no piccie, then you'll know I've failed and I'll be speaking to you from beyond the dark veil...:smokin:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

I'm glad I didnt think that thing in my car thrust!! lol


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Yes, it's lovely, isn't it!


----------



## skinny (Oct 3, 2004)

In mine I found four pairs of sunglasses, a radar detector with a jap girls voice and a fishing lure!


----------



## DanDud (Nov 12, 2003)

Havnt found anything in my GTIR yet but havnt really had a chance to look, i did find an empty shotgun cartridge in my old Fiat though.


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

Found a jap shell opitimax card, load if stereo wires unconnected, jap cartoon stickers and a big HKS turbo with an aftermarket wastgate with a supra manifold attached to it in the boot !!!!! great condition as well.


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

so far loads of erronius wiring, and a small pic of the jap nutter who owned it


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

been a long time since this thread was updated, and we have loads of new members, so, 

Have you ever found anything weird in your Skyline?

mook


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Not in a Skyline (a Supra), but how about Japanese condoms (UNUSED!) in the sun visor.


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

found this little pin badge.


















If anyone collects this sort of thing i suppose I could dig it out and send it to you for a small fee of course


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I only found a couple of CDs and a water leak in the passenger footwell


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

I found all manor of useless crap under the back seat of my R32, coins, credit cards, what looked like Jap Lego(?) amongst other things. Nowt useful though.

Under the carpet of the passenger footwell of my Wife's old Version 1 STI Scoob however, I found a near-new Apexi RSM, wired up and working.


----------



## crazyman1979 (Jul 21, 2007)

I found a de-icer cap filled what looked like poo, really runny vindaloo type poo, was down the side of the boot, wtf it was doing there i dont know..
Had to give it a quick wiff.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A Gtr watch under the drivers seat 
A small compass 
A couple of very small Gtr steel badges and a Fender guitar plecter


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

crazyman1979 said:


> I found a de-icer cap filled what looked like poo, really runny vindaloo type poo, was down the side of the boot, wtf it was doing there i dont know..
> Had to give it a quick wiff.


----------



## metropolis (Jun 24, 2006)

I got the KNICKERS do i win a prize????

they were granny pants and in true granny fashion it looked like they had been used to wipe the windows 

Was it legit condensation? or was it the scene from the titanic? who knows


Also found Yen, used phone cards, sweet wrappers, golf ball, & a lump of furry Yokanuke:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

What you guys don´t get is that the japanese put all theses things in the cars before exporting them . . .:chuckle: A bit like we, sending presents to africa for the poor.:chuckle:


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Major_Sarcasm said:


> I found all manor of useless crap under the back seat of my R32, coins, credit cards.....


Send me the credit cards and I'll use one of them to buy GT5 Prologue from the Japanese Playstation Network :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> What you guys don´t get is that the japanese put all theses things in the cars before exporting them . . .:chuckle: A bit like we, sending presents to africa for the poor.:chuckle:


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> What you guys don´t get is that the japanese put all theses things in the cars before exporting them . . .:chuckle: A bit like we, sending presents to africa for the poor.:chuckle:


:chuckle:

Found a family pass for some kind of water fun park in the side pocket of the door and the obligatory emergency flare.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Finally cleared every last bit of everything out of my car, 3 vouchers for 3000yen each for 'yellowhat'
Cant believe ive got the original R32 GTR handbook and manual!!
Also original tool kit i believe, pair of wooly gloves, tyre lever, fold away chocks for wheels and a screwdriver.
Well chuffed ROTFL!!

Rob


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I once found Jim Fortune in my car, He`s pretty weird...


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

my car must have been owned by a yakuza or some japanese bad a55 as there is some unsual thing I found around the car.

1000 yen
some manga stickers
japanese parking ticket
the shorter version of a samurai sword. (yes you read it right a Samurai Sword) it was under the spare wheel. :O


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

toll receipts and a couple cigarette butts when I took apart the doors. Other than that, the car was perfectly empty - not a damned thing anywhere, other than the car itself, and I've had it apart.

I burned the toll receipts and three cigarette butts in a tiny little pyre - this was around the time I had my car worked over by a Buddhist monk to exorcise any lingering spirits that hitchhiked with my car from Japan. Must have done the trick, the engine hasn't broken since.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

nothing so much out of the ordinary on mine... did come with the road flare which i suppose is a little bit strange that you would still find that in the car. I also got the toolkit, jack etc. There's a weird piggy-back computer which i don't know anything about and can't seem to find any information about.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> and the obligatory emergency flare.


Last time we all went to the Ring, I got pulled in by customs at the Eurostar (as always) as they wanted to swab the car down for firearms !?! One of the customs guys was getting irrate with me for having the flare. I tried to explain to him that I had no idea WHY it was in the car and that it had come with the car from Japan when it was imported, I even told him he could take it out the holder and keep it if it was a big deal...LOL...he didnt let it drop easily. I'm sure *if* I wanted to smuggle firearms or explosives I'd pick a less subtle car !

Apart from that I got the original Handbook, Manual, Toolkit, Jack and lots of boxes of the original parts and some new parts (suspension, clutch, airbox, ECU, cam pulleys, roof rack etc) in the boot....oh and If I remember correctly, a funky pencil under the rear seats :smokin:


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

nothing exciting from mine..... no gun cartridges or small swords..... just 2 gold tee's!!:squintdan


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Detonated piston number 6 !!!!


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

NISMO-GTR said:


> nothing exciting from mine..... no gun cartridges or small swords..... just 2 gold tee's!!:squintdan


apologies.... i meant GOLF tee's - cant edit for some reason....


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

rasonline said:


> There's a weird piggy-back computer which i don't know anything about and can't seem to find any information about.


Have you posted a pic of said item anywhere? Perhaps someone will be able to identify it.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

leon said:


> my car must have been owned by a yakuza or some japanese bad a55 as there is some unsual thing I found around the car.
> 
> 1000 yen
> some manga stickers
> ...


Can you post a piccie of this please!


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> I once found Jim Fortune in my car, He`s pretty weird...


Only when your around Mark:chuckle: :nervous:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

A quarter inch thick stack of Japanese betting slips, some unused round sticker thing & a pen :chuckle:


----------



## eatenhondas (Apr 14, 2008)

moz said:


> Not so weird, but there was a paintbrush and a nismo gear stick sticker in the driver door pocket. A ticket from some theme park in the passenger door. And loads of transfers/stickers for Work wheels in the glove compartment. Obviously the previous owner removed the wheels and the nismo gear knob when selling it, but left those stickers in to torment me!  Haven't checked under the seats yet.


I found a paint brush as well, makes 2 of us, it was a supper JDM paint brush tho, i think i can get a good bit of money hear in the states from someone driving a 240sx, and calling it a Sylvia! lol
-O


----------



## fabianGTR34 (Aug 6, 2006)

I found something quite heavy rolled in a carpet.. But since I was in a hurry I didn'd bother to look and dumped it with the trash container. I must admit it had a funny smell on it..


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

I found a single photograph under the spare wheels of what must have been the former japanese owners naked wife/girlfreind? very pretty too!

had to bin it else my missus would have found it & questions would have been asked  that would have taken some explaining :chuckle:


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

fabianGTR34 said:


> I found something quite heavy rolled in a carpet.. But since I was in a hurry I didn'd bother to look and dumped it with the trash container. I must admit it had a funny smell on it..


Ahh you bought my old car !


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

Found a box full of Wako's  stuff. Dont know how good it is.
1x can of 10w40 oil
2x window cleaning agent
2x car shampoo thing
2x alloy wheel cleaner
Weirdest thing of all though was a bunch of CD's with videos and pictures of dog fights Fcuking terrible stuff.
Still have to check under the rear seats. Cant wait!!!


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

I found this weird big card under the floormats behind the drivers seat:



















Anyone speak japanese?


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

And back from the dead.

Was stripping my 32 down for paint 2 days ago and found this in the inner rear wing...










now ive not opened it but theres still a bit of drink left in there.... which means some saliva (sp)
so i could clone the old jap owner of my car:chuckle:uke:

seriosuly tho, theres an unhealty interest that makes me wanna open it and give it a wiff to see how bad it actually smells lol reckon it might be quite fresh seeing as the bottle is metal:runaway:

nayone who reads jap, can they tell me what it is?


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

nothing in the skyline yet , but in my girlfriends integra we found a Original Honda Dealership keyring from JDM land!!!

was cool but the weather had got too it and it was all rotted big time


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Japanese tic-tacs.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

that Qoo, pshh says so right there on the bottle 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVCAzuzJkkc

lol


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

wow youtube is full of QOO!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

lol, ok i see the advert:thumbsup: but what does it actually contain???


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Found a small tube off what looks like toothpaste  in the rear wing, some seriously rusted tools and a set of pliers which where half-rusted trough also, along with a pile off gravel, dirt and sand. To my supprise also got the origenal instruction manual and logbook. Haven't been able to check under the seat but will as soon as I have her back  
Also found some Yen en what looks like petrol receipts under the carpet at the rearseats.
What I did notest was that the spare tyre seems to have never been out, as the sound deadening material in the spare wheel well has a perfect print off all the japanse signs writen on the tyre.


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

I opened the boot of an R34 GTS today and a big f**k off bat flew out, it then flew at me and then hit the side of a parked up lorry then flew off into the trees........that was mad :runaway:
I found a box of white powder in an MR2 turbo we imported but that turned out to be sugar much to my mates dissapointment!!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

ddavej said:


> I opened the boot of an R34 GTS today and a big f**k off bat flew out, it then flew at me and then hit the side of a parked up lorry then flew off into the trees........that was mad :runaway:


Hence the saying, 'Bat-shit-crazy'.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Found a bunch of licorice looking sweets,under the seats.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Rain said:


> that Qoo, pshh says so right there on the bottle
> 
> YouTube - ::Qoo - Zoo:: (Drink Commercial)
> 
> lol


Qoo is good, but my favorite is red apple and this lemon type, which is only available in the winter time. I have not had it in a while since I got hooked 
on drinikng Aquarius. Sorry to go off topic there.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

hyrev said:


> Qoo is good, but my favorite is red apple and this lemon type, which is only available in the winter time. I have not had it in a while since I got hooked
> on drinikng Aquarius. Sorry to go off topic there.


your welcome to have the remaining bit of my drink.

ill even send it FOCuke:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i didnt find it in the car but it was sent over and only just arrived , its the full service history for the 34, all stamped from Omori and Nissan , its huge folder thing.

never seen one like it 

not found anything odd in the 34, couple of coins thats about it


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

lightspeed said:


> I had beads and a Cyndi Lauper (WTF???) tape jammed in the broken Nakamichi head unit. Strange choice in music for a T04R external gate R32.


Thats almost as grand as my dad listening to Cher while he drives his 98' Viper hahahahaha. 

On subject, not realy anything here, the standary handfull of Yen, one part of a harnes under the rear seats, red not sure of brand. I had a small grey pouch of sorts with "Papers of Importance" on the top. On the back side its got all sorts of phone numbers, typing them into google you get different shops around Japan. Inside that pouch were papers (of importance lol) that included dyno sheets (original motor was crankin 450ps,) it also contained the instruction manual for the instalation of the exhaust as well as a munual for the TSC (of wich is MIA :bawling: )


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Lol. Bump

Just took out my front seats and found this!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

sounds like a nice place !!!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I've always managed to find some japanese packaged sushi sweets looking things floating around in the car. I refused to open and take a whiff.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Wtf is it ??????


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Cig lighter. Does it work?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I know that. Lol. Looks like super happy playlandhappy is an amusement arcade of sorts?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Strip club


----------



## FCF DAVE (Oct 1, 2010)

Think it might be the opposite
Google Translate

Oh we'll


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

I found a handful of rusty old spanners in both sides of my rear quarters!!!

Hope they weren't you favorite ones Jags?!?!?!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

drewzer said:


> I found a handful of rusty old spanners in both sides of my rear quarters!!!
> 
> Hope they weren't you favorite ones Jags?!?!?!


Damn it, I've been looking for them for bloody ages! It's OK you can keep them as I know for sure they're going to come in handy for building that RB30 of yours:chuckle:


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

One of the locations mentions pachinko machines and gaming table seating position. 

Perhaps an adult arcade/casino?


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

lol they looked like they were dredged up from the bottom of the North Sea!!! So couldn't have been yours mate, as you change your cars like your socks, they wouldn't have time to rust!!!


----------



## hudders (Dec 6, 2011)

Just the flare in my 33 GTR.

Under the seat of my old Kawasaki KH250, I found a hardcore porn mag.

Funny thing was, I bought the bike my mate immediately said he'd take it for the MOT.
Apparently his face was a picture when the tester merely touched the seat and it fell off, with the mag already opened to a close up picture in graphic detail. 
The withering look he must have got still makes me laugh now


----------



## DarkBlack (Dec 5, 2012)

found some sort of car waxing manual in the trunk xD

and my brother found: 1 USA Dime + 100 Yen + 10 pence in the same car


----------



## shaun p (Jun 16, 2012)

When i bought my r32 the drivers window never worked i just thought it was a fuse or something.
Turned out to be 2 cut peices of wood jamming the glass in its top position.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

found some japanese coins a while ago but today some how these turned up in one of the rear quarters 










these wheel nuts are surprisingly heavy for what they are , brand looks like some thing i may have seen before some were ??


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

I found two lighters, one gold (colored), one tiny chrome one about the size of a stamp, a very small radar detector, gas receipts, and some odd wiring probably related to the mini-disc radio.  You have to love classical music, that's all there is on the lower frequencies here.

Maybe I'll find some cool stuff when I remove the rear seat to do the new struts.


----------

